# SMC and WTV



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

I'm applying for SMC visa (EOI submitted today), however need to be in NZ beginning of Oct as job offer start date then. So we're thinking of applying for WTV to make sure we get visa in time then submit for SMC, however we obviously need our passports to get to NZ! If we wait to submit for SMC until we are in NZ our medicals will be out of date I believe as they will be more than 3 months old. Any suggestions would be welcome....

Thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hopers7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm applying for SMC visa (EOI submitted today), however need to be in NZ beginning of Oct as job offer start date then. So we're thinking of applying for WTV to make sure we get visa in time then submit for SMC, however we obviously need our passports to get to NZ! If we wait to submit for SMC until we are in NZ our medicals will be out of date I believe as they will be more than 3 months old. Any suggestions would be welcome....
> 
> Thanks.


So - SMC is 'Skilled Migrant Category? What's WTV? Is that 'Work to Residency'? (I couldn't work out the 'V') Sorry to ask, but TLAs can add confusion...


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

What's a TLAs?

It's often called the WtV (work to visa) hopers7, it sounds like an option in your circumstances.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

carosapien said:


> What's a TLAs?
> 
> It's often called the WtV (work to visa) hopers7, it sounds like an option in your circumstances.


Three Letter Acronym.
My company and new job here in NZ is full of em


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. It's hard to keep up with these things sometimes.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

hopers7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm applying for SMC visa (EOI submitted today), however need to be in NZ beginning of Oct as job offer start date then. So we're thinking of applying for WTV to make sure we get visa in time then submit for SMC, however we obviously need our passports to get to NZ! If we wait to submit for SMC until we are in NZ our medicals will be out of date I believe as they will be more than 3 months old. Any suggestions would be welcome....
> 
> Thanks.


I agree applying for WTR (Work To Residence) via the SMC (Skilled Migrant Category) would probably be quicker than applying for PR (Permanent Residency) even though you have a job offer. In our experience the job offer just gives you extra points so the EOI (Expression Of Interest) will be pulled out of the EOI pool quicker and you will be sent ITA (Invitation To Apply) quicker. This by no means guarantees you to be granted PR any quicker just because you have a job offer, however there's no reason why your new employer can't liaise with Immigration NZ and try to push it along.

With the WTR visa you must have a job offer to get the visa granted which you have. I've heard these being granted in 3 weeks!!! 
Obviously depends on your personal circumstances and how much your new employer wants to put pressure on Immigration NZ. Doesn't take as long in general as Immigration NZ only considering you living and working in NZ for 2 years, not a lifetime.

If you go this route you can then apply for PR when in NZ and you can have new medicals done here and apply for up to date police certificates from here and submit to Immigration NZ in NZ instead of London.

Wish we had applied via this route as we would possibly have got here much quicker. Unfortunately we didnt due to a health issue my wife suffers from so we were advised to go for PR instead. Took us 16 months to get the visas granted from submitting formal application but hey ho we got them in the end.

Only disadvantage with WTR is the time you spend here on that visa isn't counted towards citizenship if that's what you ultimately want. Only residency starts the clock ticking to the 5 year eligibility line for citizenship.

Good luck.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Meant Work Talent Visa - sorry for the confusion!!

I think we will go with the quicker visa initially and still in the background apply for the Skilled Migrant Category residency visa...I believe from some more reading that with the former we send in our passports etc but the turn around is quicker whereas with the latter, we keep hold of our passports until it's all approved then they are requested. 

I think also from what I have read that our medicals for the work talent visa, would still be valid for the skilled migrant category visa application - I have read that if you have previously submitted for a visa then medicals are valid for 24 months...if you haven't previously been through the process they are only valid for 3 months...Hope I've read this right as it will save us some pennies!!

Thanks again for sharing your experiences!


----------

